# Sunday's Show and Tell ...8/8/21



## jd56 (Aug 8, 2021)

Hope all are well.

Let's see what classics you've found from the past week.
Whether it's bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## Lonestar (Aug 8, 2021)

Not really new stuff this week, but I was able to dig-out some bikes I have had stored in anticipation of my bike building. Bike bldg. is coming along nicely, I think!!






















It was like Christmas Morning diggin' out bikes I haven't seen in years. 

Happy Sunday Yall! 😎


----------



## danfitz1 (Aug 8, 2021)

More junk for the swapmeet pile.


----------



## TrustRust (Aug 8, 2021)

Picked up a early Yale motorcycle engine at the CT AMCA meet..


----------



## 1817cent (Aug 8, 2021)

I got a couple of sturdy antique chairs fot $10 at a neighborhood antique sale.


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 8, 2021)

Free race kart project..she just wanted it out..box of sterling stuff for 10 bucks..very antique store advert banner...


----------



## tanksalot (Aug 8, 2021)

I’m still cleaning out my grandfathers machine shop. I got this great metal shear . It weighs more than any bike . It’s freaking heavy for it’s size. I think it’s from the early 1950s or older. I also got to cool machine gun horns both need some repair but I think I can fix them? Sorry for the blurry horn photo.


----------



## Sven (Aug 8, 2021)

Nothing spectacular,  but I throw in my few cents. 🙃   
 I bought these coins to send to my dad. The man has been collecting coins since the 1950s. With the exception of the 1943 steel pennies. All of the coins are prior to 1934. The oldest being an 1892 Indian head penny.



I also got replacement repop wheels for my prewar Lionel 260e's lead and trailing trucks. The motor unit had its armature rewound, E unit rewired, cleaned and serviced by the Motor Doctor in Ohio.


----------



## stoney (Aug 8, 2021)

Getting my parts gathered for the next project. Nice new chrome.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 8, 2021)

A fantastic supple pair of Morgan and Wright tires came my way; they just need some deep tissue massage to get back into shape.  A perfect match blue tread non-skid to match my one Catfish sold me at MLC.  A filthy pair of Pennsylvania Sturdy Studs which should clean up great!  A new felt for the collection and my others just came back from the textile mounter; the UV safe plexiglass covers also just arrived.  Many of you should know the significance of Hearsey to bicycling history.  A mid 1989’s Gary Fisher, and other bits as well.  Watch future sales post as much of this will be available (except for the felts and blue non-skid).


----------



## ratrodz (Aug 8, 2021)

6 years in the making… got a message from a buddy that it was time to let this beaut go on Thursday, Saturday morning started the road trip   to Smokey Colorado (Colorado Springs) over 800 miles and 11 hours drive time! The story is my buddies wife’s dad got it when he was 12 years old in 1937… it has sat in their families 200 year old house’s cellar until 6 years ago when the niece bought the house and started clearing out what he referred to as the “hoard”! This gem went with them from Maine to Georgia to Colorado and now resides in New Mexico!!!
Ta boot… he even had the rack and hexagonal handlebars!!!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Aug 8, 2021)

Picked up few things at swap today … good turnout and goid to see some familiar faces again … great time 
Blue pinned rims for my Bfg 
37 crank and ring 
Mead rack for my Crusader 
Some needed pedals 
Red phantom springer 
Prewar Elgin 
Cool Westfield 
57 green phantom 

Thanks too all for a great turnout 

Bob


----------



## Jon Olson (Aug 8, 2021)

Torrington handlebars and an early rear rack with a beautiful red glass. What bicycle would this rack be used for ( Fits 26” or 28”)?


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 8, 2021)

I picked up a FANTASTIC original prewar Troxel seat top cheap off ebay! A big box of mostly later 1800s bottles for $1 each! 
A 52 Columbia from a junker guy cheap!
AND my personal favorite! Another former Zorlac pro skater signed my reissue double cut deck! only a few more to go to have them all! (The photo is from him right after he signed it 😎)
Oh yeah..and comics..I sold a LARGE chunk of my $$$ books (I still have..? 3000+ books?  🙄 🤣) but now I have the cash to buy grail bikes!😜


----------



## stezell (Aug 8, 2021)

Jon Olson said:


> Torrington handlebars and an early rear rack with a beautiful red glass. What bicycle would this rack be used for ( Fits 26” or 28”)?View attachment 1459440
> View attachment 1459441View attachment 1459442
> 
> View attachment 1459443
> ...



Rollfast/DP Harris for the rear rack.


----------



## blincoe (Aug 8, 2021)

Some wheels for my double cab. I got them stripped and ready to be chromed.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 8, 2021)

The last thing I need is more STUFF but for some reason really cool stuff seems to be thrown in my path for little to no expense. (other than having too much stuff... 🙄 ) For example, a customer gave me 4 Sansui SP-2000 speakers from the late 70's as well as 2 Akai reel to reel decks. All appear to be in dirty but good condition.















Then on my way home from running an errand I see out of the corner of my eye an old bike in a yard sale in the parking lot of the flea market across the street from where I work. I loop back around, not really wanting to go anywhere near where I work on my day off, and find a nice 24" JC Higgins at a price I couldn't resist.🤓








Been thinking about doing a Pig Bike for a while and this maybe perfect.....
J.C. Piggins!


----------



## kccomet (Aug 8, 2021)

racing trike, I always thought I wanted one of those, lots to change on it, weighs 30 lbs and feels lighter.. cool marble st sign


----------



## Jon Olson (Aug 8, 2021)

stezell said:


> Rollfast/DP Harris for the rear rack.



Thank you! Looks like maybe 1936-38?
Jon


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 8, 2021)

I got my motorbike tank. After I get the new battery tray in the mail I can take it out to Dave for paint. I can't wait! I also got the Silver Ray light from Kim. 
Thank you very much Kim. Barry

All that's left are the fenders. I think I should be getting them pretty soon. They're already the original black and cream color, so all that'll need painted is the tank and rack.


----------



## juvela (Aug 8, 2021)

kccomet said:


> racing trike, I always thought I wanted one of those, lots to change on it, weighs 30 lbs and feels lighter.. cool marble st sign
> 
> View attachment 1459495
> 
> ...




-----





__





						Bike Forums - View Single Post -  Franklin racing trike
					

Post 22175871 - BikeForums is the leading online discussion site for avid cyclists.



					www.bikeforums.net
				





-----


----------



## lgrinnings (Aug 8, 2021)

I picked up some odds and ends this week. Here are a few of the odder pieces you don’t see often… Corbin 2-speed: shell is rough but internals are perfect. Murray Fleet line/Strato line light: top needs some cleaning, but you never see these. Torrington pen oiler: these may not be uncommon but this is the first I’ve seen. Special thanks to @Barto for the hook-up on a bunch of rusty relics.


----------



## Astroyama (Aug 8, 2021)

Officially started my apprenticeship in Sturgis So.Dakota with a classic painter named Darrel 'Dean' Mauldin from central Fresno Ca. Dean's mentor was Legendary "Neil AverilI" of central California.      
I'm a very beginner painter still tooling up and gaining knowledge of chemicals and basic brush strokes in preparation to letter & # this newly created vintage "nitro" burning dragster.

I recently finished this sk8 deck with highly modified Teamster "Jimmy Hoffa" Union Taxi themed logo...LOCAL 743.   My old'school friend owns the local Sk8 Shop and drives a red 74 Ford van and only sells Chicago based brand CHARACTER Boards.    Hoffa disappeared in 75, hence my period correct Hoffa Hauler van, although I suspect he actually got hauled off in a blood stained Cadillac.

I duct town before this years Massive Super Spreader Event. 
Thanks for looking.


----------



## marching_out (Aug 8, 2021)

Picked this up recently. Serial # puts it at a '56. Has a few issues but overall in fantastic condition. Would look great with the wider white walls. The seat actually works from a color perspective. I love the darker reds of the earlier models. Almost looks like two different colors of red between the frame and the fenders.


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 8, 2021)

Scored from the original owner.was at a yard sale and spotted it under a blanket in the garage.wasnt for sale.he was shocked anyone wanted it.


----------



## nightrider (Aug 8, 2021)

bikesnbuses said:


> I picked up a FANTASTIC original prewar Troxel seat top cheap off ebay! A big box of mostly later 1800s bottles for $1 each!
> A 52 Columbia from a junker guy cheap!
> AND my personal favorite! Another former Zorlac pro skater signed my reissue double cut deck! only a few more to go to have them all! (The photo is from him right after he signed it 😎)
> Oh yeah..and comics..I sold a LARGE chunk of my $$$ books (I still have..? 3000+ books?  🙄 🤣) but now I have the cash to buy grail bikes!😜
> ...



That Zorlac board is awesome! Just set up my 11 year old girl. She suddenly wants to skate!


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 8, 2021)

bought nothing this week but a buddy stopped past today with a cool lil giftie


----------



## mikecuda (Aug 8, 2021)

TrustRust said:


> Picked up a early Yale motorcycle engine at the CT AMCA meet..
> 
> View attachment 1459310



I'm jealous


----------



## mikecuda (Aug 8, 2021)

I bought a 1 owner 1968 Camaro.  I'm going to paint the wheels body color and put on Bowtie poverty hubcaps.  327 with badass headers.


----------



## The classic roll (Aug 8, 2021)

Found this unique unicycle. Appears to be tricycle parts and Bicycle parts. Has a Midwest solid rubber tire 16x1.75 Very cool piece/ wall hanger.


----------



## Rollo (Aug 8, 2021)

My cousin gifted me this jeweled mudflap on a recent visit ... 😎


----------



## MarkKBike (Aug 8, 2021)

I stopped at goodwill today, and found some neat outdoor themed toys for really cheap.

A PSE Pro Max 62 Take Down Bow, and a Crossman Sling Shot. I recently broke the band on my past sling shot, and I was able to buy this one for less than the cost of a replacement band.



I also got lucky and there were about 20 fishing rods in the store for 5$ a piece.  I picked 4 out of the lot to bring home. The rods are some nicer quality late 80's / early 90's era rods

#1 Garcia Conolon B520-A Heavy Action Musky Rod, This one is as stiff as a broom stick.
#2 Fenwick CA573, with a Lew's Fuji Speed A Fit Handle.
#3 Shimano SM1581 Speed Master Fighting Rod. This rod alone sells in the second hand market for more than I paid for everything today.
#4  Lew's Laser LS4-166PP Speed A Stick. Ebay sale prices on this rod are also up there in price.



The reels did not come on the rods, I already had those.

I also responded to a local add posted today for a vintage road bike. After I responded, I noticed the sellers name and realized he is a friend of my parents. If  the bike is my size I will end up buying the bike and will post it later this week.


----------



## SoBayRon (Aug 8, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1459757
> Scored from the original owner.was at a yard sale and spotted it under a blanket in the garage.wasnt for sale.he was shocked anyone wanted it.



WOW! You hit up the right yard sale. What a find!!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 8, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> A mid 1989’s Gary Fisher, and other bits as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




^^^^^^
HOO-KOO-E-KOO! ... that is a trail in Marin County somewhere's.  I have a 1996.


----------



## mikecuda (Aug 9, 2021)

Almost finished.


----------



## mikecuda (Aug 9, 2021)

mikecuda said:


> I bought a 1 owner 1968 Camaro.  I'm going to paint the wheels body color and put on Bowtie poverty hubcaps.  327 with badass headers.
> 
> View attachment 1459966
> 
> View attachment 1459967



Thank you.    Hope to take it to it's 1st car show this coming weekend.   It's a great car.    I'm almost finished with my Iver.


----------



## MarkKBike (Aug 9, 2021)

I was hoping I was going to be able to purchase the vintage road bike I mentioned above, but got a message back that it sold fast before I contacted the guy. It was a Ross Signature series, with a Ishiwata EX triple butted frame. Its too bad I did not respond faster. I think I would have liked it.

It was a steal, he was only asking $50.

On a side note: Just great, the towns tornado sirens just started going off. This area was hit by another tornado just a month ago, and it damaged over 100 homes. 😧 

This year I already has a large tree branch fall on my SUV in another storm, luckily it was a glancing blow that just caused a minor dent and a few scratches.


----------



## ski1 (Aug 14, 2021)

Sven said:


> I also got replacement repop wheels for my prewar Lionel 260e's lead and trailing trucks. The motor unit had its armature rewound, E unit rewired, cleaned and serviced by the Motor Doctor in Ohio.
> View attachment 1459338



My favorite prewar lionel loco!


----------

